# Alternative-Broadband.com any one using them?



## BenGinaShui (22 Sep 2005)

Hi all,
I am considering signing up to [broken link removed] 's 25 Euro a month home wireless broadband. I plan to use it for working from home 3-4 days a week. For this I'll need a very stable, fairly fast connection, and I was wondering if anyone out there was already using this company and what their experience was like? Is customer service good are the company financially sound etc b4 I give them my 200 Euro installation fee. Can you easily hook up a laptop and home desktop at the same time? Any suggestions on alternatives to alternative I cannot get broadband over the phone line, not near enough to the exchange.
Many thanks,
BG.


----------



## podgerodge (22 Sep 2005)

Did you try NTL instead - their basic offering is 25 a month - and no 200 installation fee - in fact they are currently offering free installation and 3 months free rental!
But they only cover certain areas of Dublin..


----------



## BenGinaShui (22 Sep 2005)

Thanks Podgerodge unfortunately we can't get NTL in my area , ruralish Kildare. I had NTL broadband in Lucan and found it very good and reliable. I think it dropped once in 6 months. But don't get me started on their customer service which is absymal.
 (great program by the way),
cheers.


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Sep 2005)

I know that Clearwire is available in parts of Kildare.  Might be more expensive monthly cost, but no installation fee (to my knowledge) and they'll give you a free trial.

€25 per month sounds pretty good though-what speeds and allowances have you been promised?


----------



## BenGinaShui (26 Sep 2005)

Mant thanks Ccovich. I've sent an e-mail to Clearwire for info as their website hasn't what places they cover or charges for rates on it. I await their reply.


----------



## BenGinaShui (6 Oct 2005)

Clearwire not yet in Kildare. Alternative say they are waiting for a local mast which is to be errected in the "next few weeks". Meanwhile my office is moving back to town start of Nov and I urgently need broadband!!! Two 5 month old kids to see each evening!!
Got a message from Chandri:Checkout BroadbandByAir.com for the Kildare area. They will do a signal test and decide if you can get a signal from their nodes and let you know if you can have service from them. They have similar prices to alternative-broadband. Thanks. Will try that.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Oct 2005)

Check out these links for information about broadband packages:

Government broadband site 
boards.ie broadband discussions and first hand experiences 
[broken link removed] (links on left hand side for non DSL broadband packages)


----------



## oulu (8 Oct 2005)

Do u have bb now now and with who, My friend lives in Kilmeade in Kildare and has Eircom bb, when his neighbour 4 doors up rang eircom said that they could not do that area when he explained that a neighbour had it they soon changed their mind and now he has it, Can u ask any neighbours do they have BB




			
				BenGinaShui said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I am considering signing up to [broken link removed] 's 25 Euro a month home wireless broadband. I plan to use it for working from home 3-4 days a week. For this I'll need a very stable, fairly fast connection, and I was wondering if anyone out there was already using this company and what their experience was like? Is customer service good are the company financially sound etc b4 I give them my 200 Euro installation fee. Can you easily hook up a laptop and home desktop at the same time? Any suggestions on alternatives to alternative I cannot get broadband over the phone line, not near enough to the exchange.
> Many thanks,
> BG.


----------



## BenGinaShui (10 Oct 2005)

I'm afraid I don't have bb now. Eircom line is not active for it, but I'll ask about. Looks like I'll have to wait for the mast to be errected. Thanks for the replies all.


----------



## BenGinaShui (22 Feb 2008)

I now use QBSL from toughers and fine them pretty good. Sometimes can have issues but in general I'd give them 8 out of 10. No choices anyway so they are way better than dial up- worth 35 a month- for me yes as I work from home.


----------

